# user guide for American Flyer 4321



## aliyesami (Feb 11, 2017)

for an 1938 American Flyer 4321 ,O gauge loco 
can someone guide me on howto :

a. get smoke working: do I have to put water or oil some where in loco?

b. drive the loco in reverse: I don't see any reverse option on the transformer, do I have to do something on loco?

c. get the whistle to work: on transformer there is a special connection for whistle , but its showing 9v and I was advised to use 7-14v connector , so how does whistle work?

thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are a few responses to your loco on Google
but none that I have seen make any mention of
whistle or smoke. Are you certain your loco is
so equipped?

AC locos such as yours have an internal device
often referred to as the E unit. When you
apply power the loco goes forward or backward.
When you then turn off power and reapply it,
the E unit causes the loco to go in the opposite
direction.

I noticed on the video of the loco running back
and forth on the track that often the headlight
blinked twice before it changed direction. You
might check that. It may require 2 power on/off
cycles to activate it.

Many AC locos had a lever that could defeat
the reversing action thus permitting the loco
to always run 'forward' for example. I do not
see such on this loco, but it could be in the cab.
Check that.

The loco should run nicely with power from any
train transformer providing AC power to the tracks.

Don


----------



## aliyesami (Feb 11, 2017)

The eBay listing Saido it's a steam loco 

American Flyer Lines 4321 0-6-0 Steam Switcher from 1938-40.

It has a smoke shaft with opening


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*AF4321*

Hi all.. not trying to interfere.I found a PDF down load for Af 4321 trains. Try ThorTrains site. It is free.


Hope this helps,sanepilot have fun whatever you do.:thumbsup:


----------



## aliyesami (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi Sanepilot I can't find it on their site can you put the URL here ?
Thanks


----------



## aliyesami (Feb 11, 2017)

The supplier wrote this, so what kind of fluid or pills he is talking about?
"
Smoke you need pills or liquid not sure on what works best. Due to age i not sure it has reverse. The whistle is not in the engine it sometimes is in the tender or a billboard. That is not a whistling tender. The Billboard i already sold to someone else. 


"


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The video clearly shows the loco going forward and
backward after power on/off. 

Remove the shell and take clear pics from side, 
top and ends. Then we can see what is in it.

Don


----------



## aliyesami (Feb 11, 2017)

How can I take the shell off?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I was hoping that one of our A-F fans would have
experience with this loco. I'm stumbling around
in the dark but we can try.

Check the close up views in this video.

https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...698253b7bd11068b6c6cf40e68f78692&action=click

It looks like you may have to remove the screws
supporting the rod work on each side.

Looking at the loco upside down it appears that
2 screws forward of the front wheels my have to
be removed.

See if you agree after looking closely at the actual
loco.

Be sure to take pictures of the loco before you remove
anything. Use these as a reference when you put
it back together.

Don


----------



## aliyesami (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi Don 
The link is giving me lots of videos , which one you want me to watch ?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

When I click on the link there is a video in the upper left
section that starts out with a close up of the 4321 and
continues on.

There are a bunch of others not connected below. Ignore
them.

Don


----------



## aliyesami (Feb 11, 2017)

Ok will look at taking the cover off .
In mean time can you tell how to create smoke ? 
In such trains how is smoke created?

I'm hoping the gentleman who said user guide is available on Thor trains website will send me the URL or pdf of this train.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*4321*

Hi,Just got back. I glanced at the manual. If you wish,wait till you get it before doing anything. It is a liguid smoke,covers everything from layout,setup,maintenance so forth. 66 pages.Here[I hope it works for you]
View attachment flyermanual(1).pdf
the pdf manual If it don`t I`ll get the URL. Never thought of that before. If this works,it`ll be my first PDF download.

I`m gonna read most of it in a few minutes. enjoy,sanepilot


Thanks for calling me a gentleman,I`ll have to bookmark that,LOL
Hay,it works for me. Let me know if you can open it..


----------



## aliyesami (Feb 11, 2017)

thanks Sanepilot I got the manual.
it says to use some special fluid for smoke but I doubt I can find that now , so how do I get the smoke working?


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*smoke*

Good morning,al,You can buy smole oil at hobby stores. MTH and lionel has good oil. Ebay,about everywhere. Some one can suggest what is best. Absolutely don`t put more than 3 or 4 drops or so in the stack. Run your engine for a few while,it should work. If it don`t,then your smoker needs work. There is all kinda scents of smoke you can choose.


Have a great day,gotta go.Sanepilot. There might be a american flyer thread on here,I`m not sure. If not you might ask to start one.There is some AF people on here,I`m sure. I have a friend that is a dyed in the wool AF person.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The instruction manual in the above posted link is for postwar S gauge Gilbert American Flyer. Prewar American Flyer did not have the smoke feature. A chugging system was included with some of the steam engine/tender sets.


----------



## aliyesami (Feb 11, 2017)

I was testing the train n sometime n it was stopping at the rails so I applIied direct AC power to the contact points on loco but now the head light is not working ,
Did I blow it up? Where can I get the replacement bulb?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The bulb may have come loose. It's likely
a screw in base bulb, usually 14 volts. But
only after you get the shell off will that be
certain.

Stopping on the rails is usually a sign of loco
not getting smooth power from rails. Possibly
rails or wheels need cleaning. Check also the
the contacts to the center rail sliders.

Don


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*4321*

Thanks,amflyer.. I was way over my head on this one. I know little about S gauge. I know Lear 2000 is into it a little,but he`s is busy. Couldn`t remember who else is into it. My local friend but he is awful ill.Was afraid to say to much. Have a good weekend,sanepilot.

Al,you need to find out if the engine is AC or Dc voltage,sounds like to me. Have fun


----------

